# Pumilio eye infection



## Will (Feb 15, 2004)

I just noticed this morning that my female man creek seems to have an eye infection. The infection is obvious from the pic, and she rubs them periodically. Other then that she is behaving normally, and still feeding tads.

I’m going to begin treatment with Baytril, but don’t know if I should do anything more. I don’t know if treating with silver sulfadiazine is a option, as no vets in the area seem to carry it, and a prescription is needed for human use. 



Any suggestions for treatment?


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I had the exact same thing on a tinc about 6 months ago. I used diluted silver sulfadiazine and baytril drops and it went away rather quickly.


----------



## Will (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the help. What was your dosage and treatment regime? 

Also, if anyone in Canada has some silver sulfadiazine they can spare, please let me know.


Thanks.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I used a 20% mix. 20% silver sulfadiazine and 80% distilled water. I recommend getting this from Dr. Frye. He is open on Saturdays and he may be able to ship to canada. Otherwise just call your local vet, most have it. I ordered about 8 different medications from Dr. Frye so I would have every thing ready to treat my frogs asap if something arises. It's expensive but worse is losing a frog.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

were you able to treat and cure?


----------



## Will (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for checking in. 

I’ve been treating with baytril, and the condition seems to be fluctuating (some days good, some days back to pre treatment levels). I’m debating taking the frog to a local exotic pet vet, but he is not experienced with frogs and I don’t know how much of a better diagnosis I will get. I’m still trying to track down some silver sulfadiazine.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

I would recommend getting silver sulfadiazine from any vet. just tell them what you are using it for and that you don't what to bring the frog in because of stress and they will get you a tube. My vet had it in stock and I have the same situation as you no one around here is familiar enough with PDFs.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

That might depend on the state. I know here in Ohio there is a law that they have to see the animal to give out any meds.


----------



## Will (Feb 15, 2004)

The eye seems to have cleared up from the baytril treatment. Thanks for the help David.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Very Cool! Thanks for the update.


----------

